# 1099 Tax Form - Mail or Email?



## Lonesoldierx7 (Oct 27, 2016)

Did anyone receive their 1099 tax form yet?

Legally, they're suppose to send them by today but I haven't received mine. If you received yours, was it through email or a letter?

Also, if you got yours, can you take a picture of it (blacking out your personal info of course) so that I can see where the money is coming from (Amazon's address, zip code, etc) and their ID number?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Did anyone receive their 1099 tax form yet?
*Not yet!*
Legally, they're suppose to send them by today but I haven't received mine. If you received yours, was it through email or a letter?
*They should be post marked till Jan 31, its not the not the delivery date. It will be in USPS mail as it was in 2016*
Also, if you got yours, can you take a picture of it (blacking out your personal info of course) so that I can see where the money is coming from (Amazon's address, zip code, etc) and their ID number?
*How much you gonna pay me for this complicated job/work?*


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Did anyone receive their 1099 tax form yet?
> *Not yet!*
> Legally, they're suppose to send them by today but I haven't received mine. If you received yours, was it through email or a letter?
> *They should be post marked till Jan 31, its not the not the delivery date. It will be in USPS mail as it was in 2016*
> ...


Have not received mine hope it comes today


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

I doubt if you'll get it by mail just log into Uber partner and you can download it from right there and you can download the breakdown that subtracts their charges from I look at mine this morning and was dumbfounded cuz I know I didn't make that much money you have to subtract their fees and they give that to you and they also give you the actual mileage that you drove which is also a benefit to your bookkeeper or CPA


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> Uber partner


Uber tracks Amazon Flex 1099's???

I don't think so...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> I doubt if you'll get it by mail just log into Uber partner and you can download it from right there and you can download the breakdown that subtracts their charges from I look at mine this morning and was dumbfounded cuz I know I didn't make that much money you have to subtract their fees and they give that to you and they also give you the actual mileage that you drove which is also a benefit to your bookkeeper or CPA


Wrong forum my friend


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Does Flex report to you how many miles you've driven on the platform? I lost my notepad that I jotted all my odometer readings on


----------

